# Research vessel built in Montrose UK



## scottyb (May 15, 2007)

Does anybody know anything of the research vessel built in Montrose in the mid 1980s. I think it was built for a Swedish Uni or something similar. I can remember it being built, but I was only a young lad then.
Cheers Scott


----------



## Scurdie (Aug 6, 2009)

By the 1980's, the only builders in Montrose were Arbuthnott & Sons, who were boat builders rather than shipbuilders. They closed down at the end of 1982, I believe. So if your memory is correct, this would have been a small vessel, probably for inshore work, and possibly the last vessel built in Montrose.


----------



## James_C (Feb 17, 2005)

Scott, 
You weren't thinking of Richard MacBay in Johnshaven were you?


----------



## scottyb (May 15, 2007)

It was built on the South quay of the harbour as they had to knock down the wall of the building to build it. I remember it as I was at primary school at the time.
Scott


----------



## grahamtowa (May 27, 2006)

A short-lived firm, Montrose Marine, were on the go 1987-89. They built fibreglass hulled boats, including one for Sweden and another for oman.


----------



## gdynia (Nov 3, 2005)

Could it be the Herjolfur


----------

